# Finally Started Cobra Upgrade



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok. so today i began to upgrade to Cobra. My Fuel rail is at the machine shop getting modified as to what WES Recommended.. (yes u were right... again). My custom intake idea seems to work and fit perfectly.. i show you pics. 
now.. after takin the intake apart i notice that the turbine on the turbo seemed a little dirty.. since the intake piping is off the car.. is there a way to clean off the turbine in anyway?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you mean the turbine BLADES or just the housing? either way, i wouldnt worry.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> Ok. so today i began to upgrade to Cobra. My Fuel rail is at the machine shop getting modified as to what WES Recommended.. (yes u were right... again). My custom intake idea seems to work and fit perfectly.. i show you pics.
> now.. after takin the intake apart i notice that the turbine on the turbo seemed a little dirty.. since the intake piping is off the car.. is there a way to clean off the turbine in anyway?


I thought there was going to be a picture somewhere?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> I thought there was going to be a picture somewhere?



haha.. i meant im goin to show pics.. i lined up the piping to make sure that my idea worked.. but i didn't bold it up.. i should have pics up tommorrow.


----------

